

Use strict; in PHP - TazeTSchnitzel
http://3v4l.org/WY1Vs

======
awalGarg
Ha! Thanks for actually creating another thread about this :D

I was quite surprised to know this because I constantly do the mistake of
writing `var $x = // stuff` in PHP because of my JavaScript-fu :P

